# TOM DOKKEN MAKES THE SWITCH!!!!



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

SportDOG Brand received great news last Friday. Tom Dokken owner of Dead Fowl Trainers and Dokken's Oak Ridge Kennels has left Tri-Tronics and is coming on board with SportDOG Brand as a Pro Staff Trainer and endorser of our products. There will be a press release at a later date with more information, so stay tuned to SportDOG web site. I just wanted to share the great news.

Thanks,
Kevin,
SportDOG Brand
www.sportdogbrand.com


----------

